# Banff in January?



## sforgues (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi,

Thinking about going to Banff for skiing in mid-January. I notcied some of the RCI points have some pretty low values for the first 3 week. Is it just because it is cold? Last year we went to Canmore/Banff in early February and loved it. It was cold, but with the right gear the skiing was great and it wasn't crowded. Any comments from some Banff veterans?

Thanks!


----------



## barto (Aug 4, 2006)

sforgues said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Thinking about going to Banff for skiing in mid-January. I notcied some of the RCI points have some pretty low values for the first 3 week. Is it just because it is cold? Last year we went to Canmore/Banff in early February and loved it. It was cold, but with the right gear the skiing was great and it wasn't crowded. Any comments from some Banff veterans?
> 
> Thanks!



I guess I'm a Banff veteran, but we don't often go during January very much just with our schedule.  It can be fairly cold, but it could just be the post-New Year's lull where people are recovering from that holiday timezone... 

If the slopes are going to be less crowded, I'd go for it - you've already been through a cold February ski last year, so I don't know if it'd be that much colder!  

Bart


----------

